# 77 gallon viv construction journal (pics)



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Well this isn't a dart frog viv but it is a very similar to the one me and my dad built for the leucs.

We are (well mainly my dad lol) are building it mainly from polycarbonate. We are going to make a single pane sliding door type thing. 

Oh yeah this viv will be for my 3 whites tree frogs.

Not much done so far at all but here it is anyway.

The back









One of the sides









The other side









Bit for the base









Part below the door









Part above the door









Profiles for the sliding door (can't really see them properly in this pic)









Spare part for the lid (will also use wood and mesh)









So you can tell me what you think so far all though there isn't much to comment on so far.

We still have to get more profiles and silicone and then I will have more pics.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Ray, this looks interesting. Are the polycarbonate walls thick? Flimsy? You said you had one similar to this already made. Do you have a link or pictures to this one? Thanks. Can't wait to see more pics.
Dave


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

It is 10 mm thick and they are quite sturdy. I don't hav any pics of my other one but I might post some soon.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Ray
Dave


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Just a little update.

I now have all the profiles and silicone and have put the profiles on the base and sides and waiting for it to dry.

Here is the pics


This is the base.









This is the sides with profiles only on the sides of them.









This is the sides with profiles on the sides and bottom.









Thats all for now.

Should have the back on soon then the doors


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

keep the work up mate looks like it should be an intresting build


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

This is another update.

We have now put most of it together. We just have still to put the bit above the door on and the door itself. Oh yeah and construct a lid.

Here's the pics that I took.





































More updates soon!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

The pics are in the wrong order but oh well.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

this is turning out great!

keep up with the pictures, I might have a go at this for some of my chameleons...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Awesome! Can't wait to see how it turns out. That material is hard to come by where I live but it's a great idea.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

looks great mate keep it uo


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

gretchenellie said:


> this is turning out great!
> 
> keep up with the pictures, I might have a go at this for some of my chameleons...


Yeah thanks its turning out much better than last time.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see how it turns out. That material is hard to come by where I live but it's a great idea.


Thanks I can't wait either lol.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Great Job so Far.

How Much do the panels cost in your area?

Do you cut them or did you get them cut?


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

I got one big panel which We cut. It only cost £15 but it was half price so it was a bargain but even at £30 its quite cheap.

It's really easy to cut with a saw.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks awesome. I would love to try and make a giant polycarbonate viv! One thing I was concerned about with your build is that I have been under the assumption that silicone doesn't hold up very well on plastics (I am not sure about polycarbonate, but acrylic this is true). Are you using it just for the trim or to hold the walls together also?


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmph I'm not sure I know its doing fine for my last viv that we done. Seems tp be pretty solid anyway.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Just one pic right now.

I have put the coco panels on the back. I still have to put some on the sides. I will post a pic of that once I get it done.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

The reason there is a space at the bottom is I dont have enough of the stuff plus that will be covered with substrate and foliage anyway.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Finally got the part above the door on now.

Just got to get the door itself in and make a lid oh and cover the sides with coco panels. Anyway just one pic for just now.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Got all the coco panel backing on now


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

I decided to put some driftwood on the background. I'm really happy with it. I think it looks quite good.

Here is the pics, only 2.


















To put them on we screwed them on from the outside inwards.

Comments/thoughts/questions welcome!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot to say that I have now decided to make this vivarium for my leucs instead and put the treefrogs in the old leuc viv as the new one is ore airtight, watertight and ff proof.

So yeah this is now a dart frog viv, which are the best type to make!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking good, cant wait to see it planted.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

More driftwood on the background.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Got the fals bottom finished now.


























Put a brom in to see what it would looks like with the new lighting I just got for the viv.


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome job so far. Keep it up. I really can wait for the finall finished product.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

thanx. Yeah neither can I lol!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mate your really gonna have to tell me a detailed "how to" on msn sometime, this looks amazing.

And from what youve told me, pretty damn cheap too 

Thats a lovely brom, im guessing its a fireball, but it doesnt look like any i have seen before. 

Tis nice.

I would really love to make a few of these. 

Welldone mate.

Richie


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks mate. 

Yeah thats a fireball lol.

Hopefully talk to ya soon.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

does anyone know where to buy this stuff (the corrugated plastic sheets) in the states???


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

jmailhot said:


> does anyone know where to buy this stuff (the corrugated plastic sheets) in the states???


Ive seen it on ebay a couple of times, but the ones I looked at were all located here in the UK, Im sure you'll be able to source this in hardware stores or what not, but as I say, ebay is a good bet.

Richie


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah I got mine from a hardware store. Dunno about in the US.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, Home Depot should be able to hook you up.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I would think if you looked up plastics in the yellow pages and found a business that deals in just plastics you'd pay a lot less for it.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Update!

Got most of the lid done now 

Just got to stick the vent on and silicone the lid to the viv. I'm also waiting for the glass for the door which will be ready real soon. Then I can really start working the "interior" of the viv if u like. 

Heres the pics. Enjoy!

This is the lid with the light fixed on.








This is te view from below.








This is







the bit where I am putting the vent where I might put a fan.








I have two pumps for it. 








This is another advantage of the polycarbon, I can put the wire for the pump through the back 









More soon!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking good mate...

What you doing with the 2 pumps? Im assuming a watrerfal of some sort, but why 2?

Everytime i see this I want to make something like this more and more...

Ill be on msn tomorrow and hope your there for me to nag haha.

Richie


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanx mate. I have 2 pumps cos I am gonna hav two different flows of water to make it look more natural. Well thats the plan anyway lol.

You'll see what I mean soon.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

I wish my dad built me vivariums, that's way cool though!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol, thanks.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Update!!!!!!!!!!!

Got the glass for the door at last. 








Put the hydroleca and gravel in.
















Also some coco fibre substrate.








Then started planting. 
















Boom!!!

























Almost done!

More soon!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks good! Where did you get the super fine mesh for the vent? thanks.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, nice assortment of broms! Give that a little while to grow in and it will be a really nice tank.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Rick said:


> Looks good! Where did you get the super fine mesh for the vent? thanks.


Thanx, I got the mesh from a UK site (dartfrog.co.uk).


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

AlexD said:


> Wow, nice assortment of broms! Give that a little while to grow in and it will be a really nice tank.


Than a lot.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great looking tank!!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

looking great mate keep up the good work.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Any updates Ray?


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Look up the polycarbonate sheets on home depot and lowes under LEXAN here in the US. You can get it with out the textured panels as well... looks like glass. Runs about $60 for a 36x48 sheet.

Great build, I really like the sticks/wood placement.


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

very nice! got any recent shots?


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

I Finally have an update, almost a year since i started building it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Ray that tank is fantastic! It's grown in so well.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ray that tank is fantastic! It's grown in so well.


Thank you very much  , yeah its growing in well, plants are starting to get pretty established in it


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks gorgeous!! nicely done


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Julio said:


> looks gorgeous!! nicely done


y thank u


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, turned out great.. what's that plant you have growing from the top? Some type of hoya?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love this tank!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

gtclipse01 said:


> Wow, turned out great.. what's that plant you have growing from the top? Some type of hoya?


Do you mean the plant from the first pic or the climbing one? ;p


----------



## weta (Mar 2, 2008)

This is a truly beautiful tank. 
It seems to have so much more depth than it really has, if that makes sense?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy cow! You did a great job with your build! I am sure those frogs will be very happy in there


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

jeeperrs said:


> Holy cow! You did a great job with your build! I am sure those frogs will be very happy in there


ha thanks  and yeah i know what u mean weta  lol


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Ray, great tank man! What is that wood with the vine wrapped around it? You should make a vid a put it on your youtube channel.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It looks really amazing all grown in. Very cool stuff.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Cheap & not heavy. Nice idea. Thanks for shareing


----------

